# Georgia 3d shoots?



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Any one know where any 3d shoots will be in Georgia? Is it too early to be looking for any? When do they usually start up? Thanks


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

So.Ga. and NE Fla.where I live usually start in Jan so you can start getting ready for Newberry. Not to sure about the rest of the state, feel like its about the same.


----------



## archeryguru2000 (May 15, 2012)

I use 3Dshoots.com to find local shoots. This link is for their interactive map. I also have a referral to their forum in my signature, if you're interested.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Go to forums.gon.com, they have a competition archery section in there and you can usually get all the shoot info you want for Georgia.

Very few will start until after deer season is over.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

N. Georgia circuit starts in January.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

southgaboy said:


> So.Ga. and NE Fla.where I live usually start in Jan so you can start getting ready for Newberry. Not to sure about the rest of the state, feel like its about the same.


I know theres a couple shoots in Jax in Jan


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

FT Gordon, Augusta, GA will have its schedule posted in a few days.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Ft Caroline Archery Club will have our first 3d shoot Jan 19th and jan 27th(also a asa qualifier)...we are in jacksonville florida.
http://www.fortcarolinearchers.com/


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks alot guys. Gives me some time to get ready I guess! Looking forward to shooting.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

Dec.1st theyll be having a toys for tots benefit shoot at the Muzzy plant AKA bad to the bone archery club


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

jasonposs said:


> Dec.1st theyll be having a toys for tots benefit shoot at the Muzzy plant AKA bad to the bone archery club


Where's this at jason??


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Cartesville, GA do a Google search of muzzy products for the physical address. Fun shoot. I've been several times in the past. Bring a toy shoot free.


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Brian. Don't know if I will have everything set-up by then, but I might check it out if I do.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

full draw archery n Rocky Face Ga. north east part of the state will be shooting pretty much every weekend in Dec. just call David Hasty 706-463-2950!! and ill be at the toy for tot shoot also!! very good bunch of guys down there and a very good benefit!!!!


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Junebughasty said:


> full draw archery n Rocky Face Ga. north east part of the state will be shooting pretty much every weekend in Dec. just call David Hasty 706-463-2950!! and ill be at the toy for tot shoot also!! very good bunch of guys down there and a very good benefit!!!!


Thanks Junebug. It'll be a good drive for me, but I really enjoy getting to the northern part of the state. Hoping to get my riser back from being dipped so I can get it all together and start shooting.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Junebughasty said:


> full draw archery n Rocky Face Ga. north east part of the state will be shooting pretty much every weekend in Dec. just call David Hasty 706-463-2950!! and ill be at the toy for tot shoot also!! very good bunch of guys down there and a very good benefit!!!!


whats up nastybughasty this is your middle GA friend with the sharpe scissors. One of these days Im going to have to travel north so I can see what you and hanky panky are drinking that makes yall shoot as good has yall do. Its for sure I need all the help I can get.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Dave puts on a good shoot in rock face.


----------

